# R8 LMS 2010 - Where are they all?



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

Let us get a list together of where all the R8 LMS’s will be competing in 2010
These are confirmed at this point:
VLN 
2 R8s for Team Black Falcon
Australian GT
1 R8 for Mark Eddy
Belcar Endurance Championship
2 R8s for W Racing Team (Belgium Audi Club)
French GT
2 R8s for Oreca Audi France
Anyone know of any others confirmed yet?


----------

